# Received my Stream 4K's today..



## buckweet1980

I ordered 2 Stream 4K's yesterday.. I live in DFW area and they were shipped from Fort Worth, so quick delivery..

Overall I'm enjoying it. There are some quirks here and there. I had some setup issues, I had to pair the remote 3 times and also using the phone to setup the device didn't work well (since this is Android TV)..

I am having some screen flickering when the refresh rate is set to 60hz, I've bumped it down to 24hz and issues are gone.. I've been testing out Kodi, Amazon Prime and Sling. Audio wise I'm finding that it doesn't do TrueHD or DTS-HD bitstreaming audio from KODI, but DTS and Dolby Digital seem to work.

I have two complaints right now.. I can't uninstall Netflix, nor can I remap the button on the remote. The button remapper app that I use on the Shield isn't working here. The other complaint is that you can't customize the guide yet, and they force you to see the tivo+ channels in the guide.



I'm sure many of these things will be enhanced over time, but overall for a first impression i'm enjoying it. I come from a mix of a TiVo bolt, Nvidia Shield and Vero4K (Kodi).


----------



## rvtivo

buckweet1980 said:


> I ordered 2 Stream 4K's yesterday.. I live in DFW area and they were shipped from Fort Worth, so quick delivery..
> 
> Overall I'm enjoying it. There are some quirks here and there. I had some setup issues, I had to pair the remote 3 times and also using the phone to setup the device didn't work well (since this is Android TV)..
> 
> I am having some screen flickering when the refresh rate is set to 60hz, I've bumped it down to 24hz and issues are gone.. I've been testing out Kodi, Amazon Prime and Sling. Audio wise I'm finding that it doesn't do TrueHD or DTS-HD bitstreaming audio from KODI, but DTS and Dolby Digital seem to work.
> 
> I have two complaints right now.. I can't uninstall Netflix, nor can I remap the button on the remote. The button remapper app that I use on the Shield isn't working here. The other complaint is that you can't customize the guide yet, and they force you to see the tivo+ channels in the guide.
> 
> I'm sure many of these things will be enhanced over time, but overall for a first impression i'm enjoying it. I come from a mix of a TiVo bolt, Nvidia Shield and Vero4K (Kodi).


Do you know if the Stream remote can control a TiVo Mini? It would be a good universal remote for the bedroom tv if so. Along those lines, do you know if it has bluetooth so I could pair it with wireless headphones? Thanks.


----------



## jwort93

Does it have any sort of automatic refresh rate switching/resolution switching? Also, are there separate options for 23.976hz, and 24hz?


----------



## buckweet1980

rvtivo said:


> Do you know if the Stream remote can control a TiVo Mini? It would be a good universal remote for the bedroom tv if so. Along those lines, do you know if it has bluetooth so I could pair it with wireless headphones? Thanks.


No, it's a bluetooth remote. It has some IR capabilities for a TV, but that's it.


----------



## buckweet1980

jwort93 said:


> Does it have any sort of automatic refresh rate switching/resolution switching? Also, are there separate options for 23.976hz, and 24hz?


I'm not finding any.. That's one thing that my Shield does and it helps keep the UI fast, but then switches down for proper video. I didn't see any setting for 23.976hz, 24 is the lowest I saw.


----------



## lnxcel

Does it have an audio passthrough mode? I’d like to have my receiver do all the audio processing rather than having the streamer decode it. 

Also can you comment on the speed of launching apps and switching between apps when compared to the Nvidia Shield.

Thanks


----------



## cybergrimes

The lack of bitstreaming mentioned in first post seems odd. 
It's advertised as Atmos capable... do you think it's only lossy Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus over HDMI-ARC?

Looking over the specs there's nothing about passthrough, DTS-HD MA is not listed either.


----------



## buckweet1980

cybergrimes said:


> The lack of bitstreaming mentioned in first post seems odd.
> It's advertised as Atmos capable... do you think it's only lossy Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus over HDMI-ARC?
> 
> Looking over the specs there's nothing about passthrough, DTS-HD MA is not listed either.


Not sure... When I go into the audio settings it shows options for TrueHD, Atmos, DTS and others.. When I try to play a movie through Plex that is TrueHD it fails to play it, Plex logs says this error.. "MDE: Cannot direct stream audio stream due to codec truehd when profile only allows eac3".. With Kodi it falls back to PCM on the same movie.


----------



## smark

buckweet1980 said:


> Not sure... When I go into the audio settings it shows options for TrueHD, Atmos, DTS and others.. When I try to play a movie through Plex that is TrueHD it fails to play it, Plex logs says this error.. "MDE: Cannot direct stream audio stream due to codec truehd when profile only allows eac3".. With Kodi it falls back to PCM on the same movie.


Hmm, then the client itself is saying it can't direct play it...


----------



## buckweet1980

lnxcel said:


> Does it have an audio passthrough mode? I'd like to have my receiver do all the audio processing rather than having the streamer decode it.
> 
> Also can you comment on the speed of launching apps and switching between apps when compared to the Nvidia Shield.
> 
> Thanks


The Tivo app takes a few seconds to load, but once it's loaded its fast to switch back/forth.. Other apps load pretty fast. I'd say it's on par with the Shield overally. I have the 2017 model of Shield, I don't recall if the newer one has a new better processor. As long as you're not gaming on it, I think you'll be happy with it.. Especially for 50 bucks... Of course this is if they get bitstreaming working.. This is where the Shield shines IMHO.


----------



## buckweet1980

smark said:


> Hmm, then the client itself is saying it can't direct play it...


Yeah, maybe Plex needs to update it.. Same with Kodi..

Guess we'll see.. However for 50 bucks, this is a nice Android TV.. Especially if if its just on a system without a high end sound system.


----------



## smark

buckweet1980 said:


> Yeah, maybe Plex needs to update it.. Same with Kodi..
> 
> Guess we'll see.. However for 50 bucks, this is a nice Android TV.. Especially if if its just on a system without a high end sound system.


Usually Plex will detect if it's connected to a receiver and pass it thru (at least I recall reading that) so hopefully?


----------



## cybergrimes

'eac3' is Dolby Digital Plus
it sounds to me like Plex failed because the device is telling it can't do TrueHD

is there an Android system setting for manually selecting supported codecs like on the Shield? (or is that a custom Shield setting menu by Nvidia)

edit to say it would be unforunate for TiVo to get so far with Dolby Vision but only support lossy Atmos inside Dolby Digital Plus without allowing TrueHD or DTS HD pass through...


----------



## aaronwt

cybergrimes said:


> The lack of bitstreaming mentioned in first post seems odd.
> It's advertised as Atmos capable... do you think it's only lossy Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus over HDMI-ARC?
> 
> Looking over the specs there's nothing about passthrough, DTS-HD MA is not listed either.


That is the norm for the majority of streamers.


----------



## cybergrimes

aaronwt said:


> That is the norm for the majority of streamers.


I guess just spoiled by what Shield does.


----------



## aaronwt

cybergrimes said:


> 'eac3' is Dolby Digital Plus
> it sounds to me like Plex failed because the device is telling it can't do TrueHD
> 
> is there an Android system setting for manually selecting supported codecs like on the Shield? (or is that a custom Shield setting menu by Nvidia)


With my other streamers Plex will automatically send DD+ instead of Dolby True HD. For the streamers that can't handle the lossless codecs. Although it only sends legacy DTS instead of DTS:X in those situations. Instead of DTS-HD HR, their equivalent of DD+.


----------



## aaronwt

cybergrimes said:


> I guess just spoiled by what Shield does.


I didn't expect the TiVo Stream 4K to replace my Shield TVs. But it would certainly be nice if it becomes an option to replace them.


----------



## cybergrimes

aaronwt said:


> I didn't expect the TiVo Stream 4K to replace my Shield TVs. But it would certainly be nice if it becomes an option to replace them.


I normally would not either but recently switched back to an optical soundbase and there's a bug with Vizio TVs and Shield if using optical audio. If exiting from say Dolby audio to PCM it will put out this nasty high pitch squeal until you play something again. It's not everytime but very annoying when it happens. It seems most frequent with apps like Plex or Emby. My other devices like Jetstream 4K do not do this. There's a 3 year old thread about it on the Shield forums.


----------



## Steveknj

cybergrimes said:


> The lack of bitstreaming mentioned in first post seems odd.
> It's advertised as Atmos capable... *do you think it's only lossy Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus over HDMI-ARC*?
> 
> Looking over the specs there's nothing about passthrough, DTS-HD MA is not listed either.


Standard ARC doesn't support Atmos or anything more advanced that DD+ So if your sound connection is via ARC, you won't ever get Atmos, DTS-HD MA or that sort of thing. If you have the newer eARC, then you should be able to pull in the more advanced sound formats. I don't, so this device will connect directly to my AVR, and sound will get routed to the AVR, not from the TV via ARC.


----------



## cybergrimes

Steveknj said:


> So if your sound connection is via ARC, you won't ever get Atmos


Right but streaming providers like Vudu and Netflix use a lossy Atmos inside Dolby Digital Plus, it still gets the Atmos metadata, etc
Technology Dolby Audio Dolby Digital Plus | Dolby Developer
"Dolby Atmos audio in Dolby Digital Plus is typically encoded at bitrates between 384 and 768 kbps."

edit: which was what I was driving at before, I think the advertised Dolby Atmos here is specifically the lossy DD+ version


----------



## leiff

cybergrimes said:


> I normally would not either but recently switched back to an optical soundbase and there's a bug with Vizio TVs and Shield if using optical audio. If exiting from say Dolby audio to PCM it will put out this nasty high pitch squeal until you play something again. It's not everytime but very annoying when it happens. It seems most frequent with apps like Plex or Emby. My other devices like Jetstream 4K do not do this. There's a 3 year old thread about it on the Shield forums.


 Dude this literally blows out my ear drums sometimes pausing the 1st time doesn't work I have to hit it over and over very loud high pitch they're trying to kill me...


----------



## Steveknj

cybergrimes said:


> Right but streaming providers like Vudu and Netflix use a lossy Atmos inside Dolby Digital Plus, it still gets the Atmos metadata, etc
> Technology Dolby Audio Dolby Digital Plus | Dolby Developer
> "Dolby Atmos audio in Dolby Digital Plus is typically encoded at bitrates between 384 and 768 kbps."
> 
> edit: which was what I was driving at before, I think the advertised Dolby Atmos here is specifically the lossy DD+ version


I've never once gotten any type of Atmos through ARC, whether it's lossy through DD+ (which is typically what Netlfix uses) or not. It's my understanding that ARC couldn't handle the metadata. The chart in your link is a bit weird in that it has Atmos and HDMI-ARC as options and not showing any intersection between the two. It looks like it's one or the other. Have you ever successfully gotten Atmos through ARC?

This link says it's theoretically possible but less common that it actually works:

Dolby Atmos over HDMI ARC

My TV and my AVR in theory SHOULD support it, but as I mentioned I could never get it to work.


----------



## mattyro7878

cybergrimes said:


> The lack of bitstreaming mentioned in first post seems odd.
> It's advertised as Atmos capable... do you think it's only lossy Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus over HDMI-ARC?
> 
> Looking over the specs there's nothing about passthrough, DTS-HD MA is not listed either.


Are there any streaming services that offer DTS HD MA as an option ??


----------



## aaronwt

Steveknj said:


> Standard ARC doesn't support Atmos or anything more advanced that DD+ So if your sound connection is via ARC, you won't ever get Atmos, DTS-HD MA or that sort of thing. If you have the newer eARC, then you should be able to pull in the more advanced sound formats. I don't, so this device will connect directly to my AVR, and sound will get routed to the AVR, not from the TV via ARC.


It should work like other streamers with the ARC. Which allows lossy Atmos over the ARC.
So Dolby Atmos is no issue over the ARC since it uses DD+. Assuming it's a TV that can handle DD+ over the ARC. Not eARC.

My 2015 SOny UHD TV can accept DD+ on it's HDMi inputs, it trasncodes the DD+ to DD. And it only sends DD or DTS or stereo PCM over the ARC. While my 2018 TCL UHD TV can send DD+ over the ARC. As well as DD, DTS, and stereo PCM.


----------



## smark

So far I haven't been able to get it to launch an individual episode on Amazon after I signed in. Perhaps I need to quit the Amazon app and try again. Netflix launched the direct episode just fine. Sling TV seems to work fine except that if you hit the guide button, you lose the video playing. Would like to see PiP.


----------



## aaronwt

mattyro7878 said:


> Are there any streaming services that offer DTS HD MA as an option ??


Other than the very expensive Kaleidescape, I don't think so.


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> It should work like other streamers with the ARC. Which allows lossy Atmos over the ARC.
> So Dolby Atmos is no issue over the ARC since it uses DD+. Assuming it's a TV that can handle DD+ over the ARC. Not eARC.
> 
> My 2015 SOny UHD TV can accept DD+ on it's HDMi inputs, it trasncodes the DD+ to DD. And it only sends DD or DTS or stereo PCM over the ARC. While my 2018 TCL UHD TV can send DD+ over the ARC. As well as DD, DTS, and stereo PCM.


I have tried Netflix, Vudu and AP and none of them show Atmos over ARC. My TV is a 2019 model that supports Atmos otherwise.


----------



## ebockelman

Steveknj said:


> I have tried Netflix, Vudu and AP and none of them show Atmos over ARC. My TV is a 2019 model that supports Atmos otherwise.


It may be your receiver on the other end. My 2016 Vizio could do Atmos over ARC to my Onkyo and later its replacement Marantz.


----------



## cybergrimes

Steveknj said:


> I've never once gotten any type of Atmos through ARC, whether it's lossy through DD+ (which is typically what Netlfix uses) or not. It's my understanding that ARC couldn't handle the metadata. The chart in your link is a bit weird in that it has Atmos and HDMI-ARC as options and not showing any intersection between the two. It looks like it's one or the other. Have you ever successfully gotten Atmos through ARC?
> 
> This link says it's theoretically possible but less common that it actually works:
> 
> Dolby Atmos over HDMI ARC
> 
> My TV and my AVR in theory SHOULD support it, but as I mentioned I could never get it to work.


Sorry I think you're right, most TVs arent passing DD+ Atmos over ARC. Probably why eARC is getting the push now. I've been reading too much about the new Sonos Arc soundbar I think.

I was really just intending to speculate if it would only pass lossy DD+ Atmos.


----------



## Steveknj

ebockelman said:


> It may be your receiver on the other end. My 2016 Vizio could do Atmos over ARC to my Onkyo and later its replacement Marantz.


You might be right. Maybe it's improved. My AVR is a 2016 model and maybe with the newer ones it works better? Denon brand.


----------



## moyekj

Guess we'll see how long before pre-roll ads show up on this if they are not already there from the jump. For $50 I ordered one, but very skeptical about it having up to date metadata information for all the services, and expect to be annoyed by pre-roll ads and tivo+ links all over the place.


----------



## cybergrimes

mattyro7878 said:


> Are there any streaming services that offer DTS HD MA as an option ??


Nah just thinking about Emby/Plex type users with disc rips.


----------



## buckweet1980

cybergrimes said:


> Right but streaming providers like Vudu and Netflix use a lossy Atmos inside Dolby Digital Plus, it still gets the Atmos metadata, etc
> Technology Dolby Audio Dolby Digital Plus | Dolby Developer
> "Dolby Atmos audio in Dolby Digital Plus is typically encoded at bitrates between 384 and 768 kbps."
> 
> edit: which was what I was driving at before, I think the advertised Dolby Atmos here is specifically the lossy DD+ version


In the audio settings, it says exactly that.. Dolby Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus..


----------



## aaronwt

cybergrimes said:


> Sorry I think you're right, most TVs arent passing DD+ Atmos over ARC. Probably why eARC is getting the push now. I've been reading too much about the new Sonos Arc soundbar I think.
> 
> I was really just intending to speculate if it would only pass lossy DD+ Atmos.


eARC is getting the push because it allows all the audio formats like you get when connected directly to a receiver over HDMI. DOlby True HD, DTS-HD MA etc.


----------



## Alberto Hamade

Steveknj said:


> I've never once gotten any type of Atmos through ARC, whether it's lossy through DD+ (which is typically what Netlfix uses) or not. It's my understanding that ARC couldn't handle the metadata. The chart in your link is a bit weird in that it has Atmos and HDMI-ARC as options and not showing any intersection between the two. It looks like it's one or the other. Have you ever successfully gotten Atmos through ARC?
> 
> This link says it's theoretically possible but less common that it actually works:
> 
> Dolby Atmos over HDMI ARC
> 
> My TV and my AVR in theory SHOULD support it, but as I mentioned I could never get it to work.


My TV and ARC would not work until I changed out the HDMI cable I plugged into the ARC port. I was using a cheap "high speed with ethernet" cable I bought from Home Depot. Once I switched it out to the cable that came with the TV (Vizio P55-e1) it started working, but only for Amazon content (specifically Jack Ryan) to my Onkyo TR-NR777.


----------



## jimpmc

So is the stream app basically the same format/content as the revamped tivo online in terms of browsing movies and TV shows?


----------



## smark

Seeing some audio sync issues with Sling and MSNBC and CNBC. Didn't notice it on my iPhone. Not a great sign.

Also noticed that there is no integration to Slings OnDemand content. Example, if I look at AEW: Dynamite and click Episodes, I get a blank screen. I have to click Watch on Sling and it brings me to their OnDemand menu.


----------



## Steveknj

Alberto Hamade said:


> My TV and ARC would not work until I changed out the HDMI cable I plugged into the ARC port. I was using a cheap "high speed with ethernet" cable I bought from Home Depot. Once I switched it out to the cable that came with the TV (Vizio P55-e1) it started working, but only for Amazon content (specifically Jack Ryan) to my Onkyo TR-NR777.


I have the cables recommended over at AVSForum for Atmos use from Monoprice. They work fine for everything else. Netflix only supports certain devices for Atmos (I'm curious if it will support this device). Roku for example is not supported). I will have to try it with Vudu though or with Prime (though I tend to use a Fire TV device for Prime).


----------



## aaronwt

Steveknj said:


> I have the cables recommended over at AVSForum for Atmos use from Monoprice. They work fine for everything else. Netflix only supports certain devices for Atmos (I'm curious if it will support this device). Roku for example is not supported). I will have to try it with Vudu though or with Prime (though I tend to use a Fire TV device for Prime).


Yes. I still don't understand why Netflix has not enabled Atmos from the stand alone ROkus and ROku TVs. Well at least my TCL Roku TV. Since those devices have no problem with Atmos audio from other streaming services.


----------



## aaronwt

Has anyone tested HDR from Youtube? I see in the TiVo Stream 4K specs it's listed as supporting VP9 profile 2. Which is needed for HDR from Youtube.

I think I might be getting yet another HDMi switch so I can use this with one of my HDMI inputs on my TCL TV. And switch between my TiVo Mini and the TiVo Stream 4K. Since it it also supposed to support HLG HDR and my Onkyo receiver was never updated to support HLG.

So I need to connect a device directly to the TV to get HLG HDR. And the other two HDMI inputs on the TCL are used with the two HDMI outputs of my Onkyo. Now I wish my 2018 TCL 6 series had four HDMI inputs, like they added to the newer versions.


----------



## CMH

Steveknj said:


> I have the cables recommended over at AVSForum for Atmos use from Monoprice. They work fine for everything else. Netflix only supports certain devices for Atmos (I'm curious if it will support this device). Roku for example is not supported). I will have to try it with Vudu though or with Prime (though I tend to use a Fire TV device for Prime).


monoprice cables are junk should get Blue Jeans Cables Blue Jeans Cable -- Quality Cables at Reasonable Prices


----------



## Mikeguy

CMH said:


> monoprice cables are junk


Really? The first time I've heard this.


----------



## CMH

Mikeguy said:


> Really? The first time I've heard this.


yep - cause you cant call Monoprice and talk to people who make the cable - at Blue Jeans you can


----------



## aaronwt

Mikeguy said:


> Really? The first time I've heard this.


Yes they are anything but junk. The Premium certified HDMI cables work great. I've used dozens of them since 2015 with my UHD devices. And they have a lifetime warranty too.

I did used to use Blue Jean cables in the old days with analog connections. But I started switching everything to HDMI in 2005. SO it's been a long time since I've used a BJ cable. But the last time I looked at their HDMI cables, they worked the same as the Monoprice ones, only they were more expensive and only had a 30 day warranty. A far cry from the Monoprice Lifetime warranty. I would call a 30 day warranty Junk.


----------



## CMH

aaronwt said:


> Yes they are anything but junk. The Premium certified HDMI cables work great. I've used dozens of them since 2015 with my UHD devices. And they have a lifetime warranty too.
> 
> I did used to use Blue Jean cables in the old days with analog connections. But I started switching everything to HDMI in 2005. SO it's been a long time since I've used a BJ cable. But the last time I looked at their HDMI cables, they worked the same as the Monoprice ones, only they were more expensive and only had a 30 day warranty. A far cry from the Monoprice Lifetime warranty. I would call a 30 day warranty Junk.


Returns Policy -- Blue Jeans Cable read their policy - they do except returns IF Defective


----------



## cybergrimes

aaronwt said:


> I think I might be getting yet another HDMi switch


How many do you have now? iirc it was your recommendation of a switch on AVSForum that solved a couple problems I was having with my now dead Vizio soundbar.


----------



## aaronwt

CMH said:


> Returns Policy -- Blue Jeans Cable read their policy - they do except returns IF Defective


It seems like a bunch of hoops to go through. The two cables I had replaced by Monoprice over the last ten years was just a matter of them sending me a new cable. I didn't even need to return the old cable.


----------



## aaronwt

cybergrimes said:


> How many do you have now? iirc it was your recommendation to me on AVSForum that solved a couple problems I was having with my now dead Vizio soundbar.


Those Sewell 5x1 switches? I'm using five of them now between my two UHD setups. The prices are much lower than they were a few years ago. I'll just get a 3x1 switch for the one TiVo Stream 4K that will need a switch.

EDIT: It looks like there is a new version that is even lower in price.

EDIT: I just ordered a couple of the new ones directly from Sewell instead of Amazon. SInce they give you 10% off for ordering two of the 3X1 switches. So they were $22.45 each. Instead of the $24.95 they would have cost from Amazon.


----------



## CMH

aaronwt said:


> It seems like a bunch of hoops to go through. The two cables I had replaced by Monoprice over the last ten years was just a matter of them sending me a new cable. I didn't even need to return the old cable.


that's not a lot of hoops for quality


----------



## cybergrimes

aaronwt said:


> Those Sewell 5x1 switches? I'm using five of them now between my two UHD setups. The prices are much lower than they were a few years ago. I'll just get a 3x1 switch for the one TiVo Stream 4K that will need a switch.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like there is a new version that is even lower in price.


Yeah the Sewell 5x1, I have the one with optional auto switching. It worked great when I needed it.


----------



## cherry ghost

Yes, Blue Jeans Cables are great, but Monoprice are not junk.


----------



## stuart628

Notification just came through out for delivery  now I wait...have a lot to do today (smoking a brisket and pulled pork plus twice smoked potatoes and green beans for Mother’s Day lunch) so I don’t know how much play time I will have...good news is it’s cold outside so the 15 yards of mulch can wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart628

G









Guess what's here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

Nice, wish Fedex did Saturday delivery out here. Have fun!


----------



## aaronwt

CMH said:


> that's not a lot of hoops for quality


?? for quality? It's an HDMI cable. It's all digital for signals. My dozens of Monoprice Premium certified HDMI cables have had no issues sending video that is close to the max 18Gbps bitrate of HDMI 2.0(ie. 422 with 2160P at 12 bit which is 17.8 Gbps or 444 with 2160P at 8 bit which is also 17.8 Gbps) . I've been using their Premium certified HDMI cables for my UHD devices since Autumn 2015.

I don't see what paying two to three or four times as much for another HDMI cable is going to give me. The video and audio is not going to be any different. And I still get a lifetime warranty with the Monoprice cables. And they will still work for many, many years with no issues. Whether I pay $5 for the cable or $20.

I'll probably swap out some of my older, thicker Premium Certified HDMI cables for some of the thinner ones later this year. Those were not available from Monoprice until a few years ago..

Although I do still have a bunch of the Blue Jeans coaxial cables I purchased in the early 2000's. I still use them for my FiOS cable and OTA feeds. And I still use a couple of their cables for my subwoofers. But the many dozens of other BJ cables I used to have are either in the trash or in storage. But those wore old component cables and audio cables.


----------



## compnurd

aaronwt said:


> ?? for quality? It's an HDMI cable. It's all digital for signals. My dozens of Monoprice Premium certified HDMI cables have had no issues sending video that is close to the max 18Gbps bitrate of HDMI 2.0(ie. 422 with 2160P at 12 bit which is 17.8 Gbps or 444 with 2160P at 8 bit which is also 17.8 Gbps) . I've been using their Premium certified HDMI cables for my UHD devices since Autumn 2015.
> 
> I don't see what paying two to three times as much for another HDMI cable is going to give me. The video and audio is not going to be any different. And I still get a lifetime warranty with the Monoprice cables. And they will still work for many, many years with no issues.


Dont you love the new guys who show up and think they know everything


----------



## BillyClyde

stuart628 said:


> Guess what's here


15 yards of mulch?


----------



## stuart628

BillyClyde said:


> 15 yards of mulch?


Yep and it's going nowhere today lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

leiff said:


> Dude this literally blows out my ear drums sometimes pausing the 1st time doesn't work I have to hit it over and over very loud high pitch they're trying to kill me...


Yeah it's the worst. I just put my Oppo 203 between the Shield and TV, using it's HDMI IN/OUT ports seems to have fixed it. Maybe no need for a new streamer or an audio extractor.


----------

